# Nahum, question



## sitdownicantsee (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello all, I hope everyone has been doing well. My question is, in the book of Nahum, 1:12. "Though I have afflicted thee, I will afflict thee no more." Is God speaking of Judah? Or possibly the Ninevites? I know Sennacharib had conquered Israel, and attempted the same with Judah, but was unsuccessful, any help is greatly appreciated.
Love Brian


----------



## Herald (Jan 1, 2013)

sitdownicantsee said:


> Hello all, I hope everyone has been doing well. My question is, in the book of Nahum, 1:12. "Though I have afflicted thee, I will afflict thee no more." Is God speaking of Judah? Or possibly the Ninevites? I know Sennacharib had conquered Israel, and attempted the same with Judah, but was unsuccessful, any help is greatly appreciated.
> Love Brian



Brian,

I believe the passage lends itself to Nineveh (Assyria) being the the afflictor. "Though I have afflicted you" is most likely a reference to Assyria being the vessel of God's judgment on Judah.


----------



## sitdownicantsee (Jan 1, 2013)

What had those in Jerusalem done specifically, to incur this?


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 2, 2013)

These later prophets as a whole were dealing with the kingdoms' rebellion -- unholy alliances, injustice, tepid worship -- and God's righteous judgment against them administered by Assyria and Babylon. Harold, I wonder if it is also appropriate to see this as a second advent promise as well when the effects of the fall are forever defeated?


----------

